# What's your boat?



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

What kind of boat do you own/use?

What kind of boat would you rather be in? Reasonably.

Just curious what everybody's opinion is on boats for their respective areas.
I have a 22' pursuit w/225 Johnson. I'd like a 28'+ with 4-strokes...
:cheers:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

20 FT cc proline merc. 135hp / want 27- 36 contender and i dont care what motors


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Haynie 21T want to get into a Haynie 23LS but the wife is squashing that deal lol


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

*What's your boat?* 
My boat is more than thirty years old, thats what it is but it still floats and makes a whole bunch of noise.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Haynie z21 200 opti / Want a Haynie 23LS with 250 Pro xs. Maybe in a couple years.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Marshall 28T/ If I dont find more people to go fishing with me I gonna downsize to a Hanie 23


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I own/run a Majek Illusion w/ an ETEC 200. 

I would rather be in a 22-24 foot custom Shallow Sport w/ a little more HP.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Wellcraft Fisherman 18' w/ 150 Mercury Black Max and a 14' Polar Kraft w/ 25 hp Evinrude. Poor little polar hardly ever see's the water anymore. I would rather be in a 24' Pathfinder with a new Opti Max on the tail. rs


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

'01 Gulf Coast 2200 w/ Johnson 225. I really like the boat comapared to my last 18' Robalo, and before that, a '73 Ranger. I will probably get some kind of "cat" for my next boat.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

21' 1983 Robalo 225 evinrude

20' Shallowport 200HO e-tec

17' Carolina Skiff 35hp evinrude tiller

17' canoe (does that count?)


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I currently use my son's 18' Duracraft with a 115 etec. What I would like to have is anything the boy buys and lets me use!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

33 Palmetto
17 Whaler

I want and Airboat but the wife says one has to go first.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Scout 172


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

24 JH Performance with a 200 Yamaha VMAX HPDI...Only thing I'd like to do is get the new Yamaha 250 Series 2 VMAX and a T-Top.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

TranCat 210V with Merc 225 Opti.
VERY Happy with it, but IF Santa could deliver a SCB with 600 HP, I may never ask for anything else. :bounce:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

19ft kenner--22ft kenner


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

17' pathfinder skiff would love 24' shearwater


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

17.5' Shoalwater Flats with a 90hp Yammie.

I kinda like the new 39' Contender with quad 350's.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sold my 28 aquasport last year. next boat will either be a 33 worldcat with 250hp engines or more.... or a 37 spectre sportfish with twin inboard diesels..... either with a small walkaround cuddy or forward cuddy with some sort of A/C on it and a small generator.....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Own a 20' Ultracat w/ 150 etec

Would like a New Water Ibis or a Stingray


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

22' Scarab - speed and fun...no more fishing boat for me. I stick to banks and wade fishing now, and (unfortunately) haven't done much of either in the last 6 months. 

Planning to get out and cruise in the Scarab tomorrow though!!


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

22' gulf coast with a yama 150 Trp


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

22' Majek Illusion with a 150 Opti. Love it but wish I had a 200 though


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

2001 22t pathfinder with 150 trp-satisfied with it


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

22 Mowdy 150 Yamaha 4-stroke TRP. Wish the beam was 8 ', but i'm not complaining.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*'98 23' Explorer w/'07 200hp Yamaha HPDI.*

The 4' X 8' deck is raised 18" on aluminum frame w/console and leaning post mounted thereon. The 60 gallon aluminum gas tank is under the raised deck and allows storage under the console and under the raised deck, in addition to the storage in the 7 deck boxes.
The rig is great for wading, drifting, and running shallow. It handles the chop well and I love the flat bow deck to cast off of when drifting.
It accompanies my two kayaks on either side of the raised deck and allows easy put on and off.
I put an '88 150 Yamaha Pro-V with low hours on it when I originally assembled the rig in '98, but learned it was under powered, probably due to the raised deck. The new 200 HPDI is a perfect fit.:cheers:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 21' Kenner with a 200 opi max. I would like a 24' Kenner with a 300hp Mercury.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

36 contender/trip 300s. would like to have the same boat with trip 350's


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's the "Anudda Ugly Mudda". She's a 1984 Lowe 18 foot extra wide, '97 Merc 60 horse Bigfoot. 

If I had a million dollars, I wouldn't change a thing, 'cept maybe the trailer. It's got a coupla issues. When you're a teacher, it's good not to have much of a taste for expensive things.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Boatright*

18ft Boatright...


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 22' Bay Quest now but I would like a 24' Kenner.


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

J.H. Performance B210 with a Yamaha 150TRP with TTop and all bells and whistles. This is my first boat and just got it, if I was to change I would probably go with a New Water or a Mosca.


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

own a 22' champion bay with a 225 hp merc


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Own a 33' Proline w/ twin 225's.. One of these day I will up grade, but happy with what I have.


----------



## babybell (Apr 30, 2009)

*If it ain't blowe'n we're not goin*

:texasflagBell (shoalwater) 14.5 cat. THE ULTIMATE FLATS BOAT. I love sight casting from my aluminum strap on casting platform. (ladder) My blue water side wants a world cat. Just stuck on cat hulls.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 2007, 18.5 foot Marshall Flats with a 2005 Evenrude E-tec 90.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*It is what it is...don't want anything else*

15' whaler sport with a 70 merc...gets err done..


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

1978 Boston Whaler Stiper c/c. It suits me just fine. It is a good solid boat, not to big, and good when you fish with one other person. I would like to move up to a 17' or 19' one day though.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

24" El Pescador w/ 225 optimax.
I will keep this one for a while.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

15' Majek Scooter with 70 Yamaha. Wishing for a Talon F20 with a Merc 250 Pro on the back.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

18' GULFCOAST WITH AN ALLUMINUM FRT FISHING PLATFORM AND A POLINPLATFORM WITH A 115 HP EVENRUDE DIRECT INJECT.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

19' Marshall Topwater w/ 175hp Johnson 2 stroke.

I'd have to find the "perfect" bay boat to make a change. The perfect boat would run skinny, get up skinny, be bone dry, easy to get in/out of, handle rough water, and be fast.
You can get alot of those traits in many rigs, but not all of them.


----------



## twinveebill (Mar 25, 2007)

26' Twinvee Cat with twin 140 suzuki's, not a perfect boat but if I were to upgrade, It would be to a 32 to 36 twinvee Cat with 250's.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Kenner Vision 2102 w/200EFI Saltwater Series Merc.
Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160.



It would take a 24 Pathfinder w/300hpdi Yammy or 300xs Merc to get me to turn loose of her. Maybe a Tran 24 XLR8. Of couse a Tran BabyCat or small Flatscat to park next to her for super skinny fishing would be nice! 

Let me see, where'd I put those lotto tickets?  I'll get back to ya.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Haynie 23 ls with 300 xs
Haynie 21 cat with 150 trp 
Haynie 23 bigfoot with 225 optimax
all i need is a Z 21 and i would be complete


----------



## CHILLOUT (May 26, 2004)

22 Bluewave with a 200 ocean pro . Would like a 2520 Parker for offshore.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> Haynie 23 ls with 300 xs
> Haynie 21 cat with 150 trp
> Haynie 23 bigfoot with 225 optimax
> all i need is a Z 21 and i would be complete


Go ahead and rub it in Chris !!! lol man it must be nice to have the whole Haynie line up !!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

My boat: Actually takes the chop very well, No gas required,and very little maintenance!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

chris coulter said:


> Haynie 23 ls with 300 xs
> Haynie 21 cat with 150 trp
> Haynie 23 bigfoot with 225 optimax
> all i need is a Z 21 and i would be complete


I know of this really good dealership in Aransas Pass that can help you with the Z 21.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Tombo said:


> I know of this really good dealership in Aransas Pass that can help you with the Z 21.


OHHH...you must be talking about Ronnie's Marine! I know where that is!


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

Man it must be nice to have all that money.is anyone hiring.here it is.14 ft. mon-ark w/ 25 Evinrude.C'mon
Gets me to the fish.
i would like any of the same boats you guys want.HAHA


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

FOR SALE


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

16'7" Whaler Montauk. Never wanted anything else.

ntd


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

1968 -13 ft super sport
1969-16'7 Sakonnett 
1983 -17 Striper
1973- 19' Lo-Pro(almost done)
1989-22' W/D-(sold)
1986-25'Challenger

I'am lusting for the 32' Vigilant....Hopefully my buddy from up North could put this deal together soon!(fingers cross) she'll be here in Texas..where she belongs.


----------



## babybell (Apr 30, 2009)

*Just missed*

Just missed my dream boat by one day. 26 Pro Kat totaly riged, was sold just hours before I called, 15k darn the luck:clover:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

18'6 Flats Cat -- I would like a bigger motor for it has a 70 now would put a 90 on it.
22 Kenner has a 150 'rude on it and I would change that to a 175 Suzi and would like to have Payco open again to put it there
Other than that I am pretty happy with both boats


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Boat*

22ft Bluewave & a 16ft alumweld.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Too many - lets see...

31 Fountain CC, twin 225 Opti's
21' Backcountry flats boat, 200 Opti
20' South Fork tunnel, 40 Merc ( duck boat )
20' Go-devil - 35 Go-devil surface drive - other duck boat
2 kayaks - muscle powered


Too many batteries.


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

16' alweld cc 40hp merc-my best bay flats boat ever

27' sailboat- for sale so I can buy me an offshore boat


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Lake and Bay Boca Grande 300xs
Baja Outlaw 425ho


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Pathfinder 2200V 225 HPDI


----------



## Txsalt (May 22, 2004)

I own a 2003 18' Majek RFL with a 115 Yamaha.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

*best boat EVER*

plus the cohones to push it to the edge. words cannot describe.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

gp2394 said:


> plus the cohones to push it to the edge. words cannot describe.


 Currently running a 10 year old, 19 ft. Kenner. Want what he has......


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

1910 Action Craft Coastal bay tournament edition.200 H.O. Etec Big block. Love it.

Maybe upgrade to the 2310 someday.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

26 Southshore Pro Tunnell w/ 250 Suzi Currently for sale and gonna build another one !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

cfred said:


> Currently running a 10 year old, 19 ft. Kenner. Want what he has......


That is really sweet! Since we're dreamin', maybe I would like to change my order. I wouldn't mind what he's havin' myself. :mpd:


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

*19' Skiff*

19' Caribbean Skiff with a 75 merc. I love this little boat, but would trade it any day for a 22' Mosca Cat!!


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

19' Shoalwater Stealth with a 115 suzuki now.

Might upgrade to the 23' shoalwater cat next summer. Lots of talk about it in POC recently.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

*Sprint*

18' SS Sprint. If I had my druthers I might upgrade the motor. Otherwise I can't think of a boat I'd want more for my purposes.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## reelumin (Nov 16, 2006)

Fish out of Dargel Scout 17 footer with a 90 hp Yammy. Wanna fish shallow and get up shallow? This is the boat. Can't think of a another boat I'd want.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

2003 17' Exlorer TV w/115hp Yammie (old pic)


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

16' Majek Texas Skiff w/ Johnson 70hp

Would like an 18' or 21' Majek RFL with a max rated Yamaha 4 stroke TRP


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

25' Whaler Outrage w/2-200 Yammis & 200-gal tank. Love it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

lets see, my first boat was a 21ft starcraft center console metal boat used for striper guiding on Texoma. Second boat was a 19ft Falcon guide boat. Third and final boat was a 26ft Boston Whaler twin 225 mercs. I would love to have a 28ft-34ft world cat or glacier bay with twin 4 stroke, yamis, susuki, or honda. What a dream


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Boats*

2005 21' Majek w/ Yamaha 150TRP...wouldn't change a thing except maybe add a powerpole.

1996 Contender Open 27 with twin Yamaha 200's .... but really want a 33' Blackfin Combi


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't Laugh!! 10-1/2 ft Boston Whaler, 25hp Nissan, center consol, Alum trailer.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Current boat is a Beavertail Skiff. I'd love to have a second boat that I could run the surf and near shore in.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

cclayton01 said:


> 2003 17' Exlorer TV w/115hp Yammie (old pic)


Yeah, you don't have the day-glo foam on the grab bar. That's how I recognize you. LOL


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

What I have now at the top & what I want at the bottom !


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have 19' Flats cat with a 100hp 4-stroke Yamaha

I want the same boat with a 175 VMAX TRP and I'll pop that coast guard tag off of it.


High dollar but I do love that Ibis made by New Water. The Lamiflow tunnel hull system is ingenious. Run in 4" of water with it off and when you get into deep water turn it on and it feels like a turbo boost. Makes the tunnel run with the speed and efficiency of a v-hull.

http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/ibis.htm


----------



## ratred13 (May 11, 2009)

*boat*

I have a 21vx tunnel v :an6::brew2::walkingsmKenner with a 150 etec. Love it !!!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

24' Blazer Bay w/ a 200 hp yammy


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I have a 21' Flatscat w 140 Zuk. Love it.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

A 22'6" Majek Illusion with an Evinrude ETEC 200....it's for sale!


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

1990 Wellcraft 18' Sport w/ 1991 Yamaha 115 2 stroke. 5 of us got caught 10 miles offshore Port Aransas jetties in freak storm seas went from 2-4 to 10-12 in 5 minutes time and winds gusting to 65+ mph. We made it back in thanks to the grace of God and waterproof Garmin Street Pilot. Same day Coast Gaurd had to rescue 3 guys off a 30' Sport Fisher. Its been a great boat and very cheap to run!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I have 2008 19' Shoalwater Stealth with a 115 E-tec....what i want...either a trancat or the new 23' shoalwater cat with a yammy on the back.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

92' FLATLANDER 21 W/ 98' YAMAHA 150 I LIKE IT BUT I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A 20' ALUMACRAFT WITH A 115 E-TEC


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*What I have* is a 94 Basscat Pantera II with 200 evinrude that will still push about 75mph on a good day.:bounce:

*What i'd like* is the 42 Yellowfin with quad 350's, but woe is me unless the MEGA Million comes through for me that'll never happen.sad3sm

*Realistically* though the 24 Triton will be my next one.:spineyes:


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Jen,
What kind of boat are getting to replace the illusion.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Had a Boston Whaler Conquest Cuddy 23'
Now have a Boston Whaler Montauk 17'
and
1964 Boston Whaler Sakonnet with the cool mahogany console.

For the bay and lake fishing I do now, the Montauk is nice. But, If I could I'd trade her for a Montauk 19 because of the built in livewell and larger beam.


----------

